# CEDC Exam - Emergency Room coding



## sam_son  (Aug 24, 2010)

Good morning to all,

I am doing Emergency Room coding for physicians for past 5 years , I want to know in CEDC exam the questions will be on physician coding or facility coding . Do this much experience will ok to sit for this exam. i was confidence in my knowledge in ER coding , but advice from the person who had already taken this exam will be valuable for me .

Thanks in advance for all the supports.


----------



## OCD_coder (Aug 28, 2010)

The CEDC is pro-fee driven, so if you have 5 years of experience you should do just fine.  I highly recommend the Practicum to get a feel for how the questions will be asked.  Depending on the protocol for your group, the test may code higher or lower than what you are used to.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## taniao4585@aol.com (Sep 1, 2010)

I have never done any work in Medical Billing & Coding.  I took a 3 month course offered by my employer and PMCC and I passed my first time.  Just take your time and you will do wonderfully!


----------



## cathyflower (Sep 2, 2010)

*exam*

Is there a lot of questions regarding the difference between the 1995 and 1997 guidelines? Any other "tips"? thanks


----------



## sam_son  (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello All,

I want to thank all who guided me to prepare for CEDC exam . I had appeared for CEDC exam and got passed the Exam. 
Thanks once again to all


----------



## keke74 (Dec 20, 2010)

Congratulations on passing the CEDC exam!!! I also found out last Thursday that I also passed the CEDC exam. I agree with you, the information provided on these forums are very helpful. I would like to thank everyone as well.


----------



## sam_son  (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all,

Is there any one in India who had passed the CEDC exam?

Thanks


----------



## velu (Feb 3, 2014)

*Hello*

Hi sam this is your junior i  want  some help for CEDC exam pattern.

Thanks
Velu.


----------



## TSHCOLEMAN (Mar 3, 2014)

I will be taking the CEDC exam in 3weeks. I been coding EDs for 4 years now and have been going over the practium over and over and find myself memorizing the answers because I did them so much. Im scared that I wont do good because of this.


----------



## shawn.gallagher@duvasawko.com (Jun 24, 2015)

*CEDC Passing Score*

Does anyone know the passing score for the CEDC. I see some references at 70%, but I would like to know for certain.

Thanks


----------

